# Where to buy hard wood lumber



## anqi (Dec 2, 2008)

I am quite new to woodworking. Could anyone tell me the good place to buy raw hardwood lumber? I don't want to buy nearly finished hardwood from HomeDepot? I am planning to buy relatively cheaper hardwood and true it by myself. Thanks.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

It's all about location. Once we all know that we can give you some sources. Until then your best bet is the world wide web.


----------



## anqi (Dec 2, 2008)

I am living in Boston.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

http://www.sterrittlumber.com/aboutus.asp


----------



## RichardB (Nov 5, 2008)

Search here


----------



## dirtclod (Oct 31, 2007)

Typically the best prices for rough cut lumber are to be had at your local small sawmill operations. Some of them will have web sites and listings in the phone book but many will not. Sawmill locator services, sawmill forums, sawmill manufacturers, your local small engine repair shop, loggers, word of mouth and luck are the ways they are most often found.


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

What dirtclod said. I have compiled a list of links to help people find sawmills.
http://nelsonwoodworks.biz/pb/wp_a9976cb4/wp_a9976cb4.html


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

Also keep an eye open on the Craigslist materials section, I find a lot of nice reclaimed stuff out here in northern California.


----------



## anqi (Dec 2, 2008)

If you buy lumber saw mill, do you need to dry it before you work on it? If it is the case, it would take a long time.

Thanks.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

downes and reader in stoughton!!!


----------



## dirtclod (Oct 31, 2007)

anqi,

Unless you're buying directly out of the kiln, you'll still need additional drying on most lumber purchases. How long has that kiln-dried lumber you purchased from the big box store been out of the kiln? It has probably reached EMC with the store interior or whatever place it was stored between the time it came out of the kiln and the time you purchased it. That will probably be 9-13%. Too high for most cabinet and furniture use of hardwoods.

Many small sawmill operations have stacks of air dried lumber that has reached EMC. So there's no advantage going to a big box store over a sawmill or lumber yard. There's also finishing services offered by many sawmill and lumber yard operations such as kilning, skip planiing, etc.

If you decide to buy green lumber then yes it can take a long time to air dry - but not as much as popular belief. 4/4 thicknesses of domestic hardwood species will air dry in as little as 3 months in the summer time. Extremely hard to dry species may take 6 months. Wintertime drying is slower - as is thicker stock and drying in northern latitudes. Then there's the sofwoods which typically dry faster than most hardwoods.

You can take you lumber to a kiln in your area to finish it off. I would reccomend that if the sap needs to be set (conifers) or if there's any doubt about killing the bugs. Or you can build your own little cheap DH kiln to finish off small batches of air dried lumber. This would also be handy for taking care of lumber that has been out of the kiln too long.

Finally, there's several old-fashoned methods for finishing off air dried lumber that don't involve a kiln. These methods work equally well for lowering the moisture on lumber that has been out of the kiln too long.


----------



## woodyoda (Dec 7, 2008)

I have no idea where you live, but here's an idea for you. I don't know of anywhere that you can't buy fire place wood…...usually some form of hardwood, also seasoned for a number of years. you can easily true them up first with a band saw and then a table saw…....you can make hundreds of small projects with that wood and a couple of hundred dollars will give you enough wood to make 200 projects easily.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

anqi….........
I have recently made 3 online purchases from bellforestproducts.com and have been extremely satisified. 20BF of black walnut and 10BF of curly red maple. The walnut was $110 and the maple was $50 plus shipping. Shipping to CA was $30. They are located in MI, a lot closer to you than to me, so shipping should be a lot less. Good luck

Ken

Another source woodfinder.com


----------



## mrsawdust (Aug 19, 2008)

angi,
this place has an outstanding reputation and has been around for many many years :
www.hardwoodemporium.com

or : 412.384.3900.

btw, it's located in pittsburgh, pa.


----------



## szym9341 (Dec 22, 2008)

I second Bell Forest Products… they have their own saw mill and kilns (located in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan).


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Try your State Forrester for sawmills in your area and also call woodmizer because they usually give you names of their cutomers that cut and sell wood.


----------



## hasanidu (Oct 28, 2013)

hi my name is hasan and i have been in wood business for the pass 35years.so any person who need wood should just let me know cus i export world wide and for cheap prices too.so which specy do u need and how many cubic meter .Thanks


----------



## GJP60 (Jan 12, 2010)

Try Rockler in Cambridge for small amounts. If you are willing to drive to the Berkshires try Bannish Lumber in Chester, MA. They are a flooring mill but sell retail. Great prices and selection of local hardwoods and pine
Cheers


----------



## alohafromberkeley (Oct 26, 2011)

If I knew your location I could give you a list of places close by (save on shipping, if that's what you're thinking). Otherwise +1 what RichardB said- WoodFinder is your friend.


----------

